# Hair



## Donde (Dec 20, 2020)

This hairy cocoon...







...is produced by this caterpiller






I don't know what it will turn into. I'm guessing the hairs of the cocoon are its spines and wonder if they retain their venom as a protection against predators. Curious.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 21, 2020)

Interesting bug again.  Nicely captured too, good lighting.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice set, good job.


----------



## davholla (Jan 3, 2021)

Very nice - do you know what moth it becomes?


----------



## Donde (Jan 3, 2021)

No not yet. I hope to find out.


----------

